# Sharing my spreadsheet of EO prices



## soap_rat

I recently spent way too much time looking up EO prices and deciding who to order from.  I thought I'd share the research in case it can help someone else.  

A few of the prices are sale prices and I believe I marked them as such, I don't know when they'll end.  But any of these prices could change at any time.

If you want to change things on it for yourself, I believe you go to File, Copy, and you make a copy of it on your own google drive.  You can also make a Comment on my document.

This is a link to the spreadhseet..  I think you may need a gmail account to see it, I'm not sure though.  It's free and you can sign up and then ignore gmail, or I guess you can just ignore this!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ApRNHt6EYBeCdEg0S3BSeE1yWG4zTTdONFdUcWRiREE&usp=sharing


----------



## Hazel

Bless your generous heart! I think you're wonderful. I was researching different suppliers for EOs this morning but didn't get too far. It is time consuming and I had other things I had to do. I just got back online and saw your post. Thank you so much!

Too bad we don't have a star system on this forum. I'd give you a gold one.


----------



## eyeroll

This is awesome. Thank you! And here's your gold stars, because this deserves more than one. ️️️️️


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## judymoody

Thanks so much for your generosity.

Maybe as time permits, I can add data from two of my favorite reasonably-priced suppliers - 1rawplant and New Directions Aromatics.


----------



## DeeAnna

Wow. Thank you, Soap Rat! Much appreciated.


----------



## MOGal70

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Lindy

Very generous, thank you...


----------



## Koshka

You're an amazing person! Thank you


----------



## grayceworks

OMG! I was just starting on a spreadsheet because I was going to try and compare prices, and you've gone and saved me soooo much work! Thank you!!!!


----------



## soap_rat

Aww, I get gold stars!  Thanks, everyone.  Doing it really takes forever, it makes me want to learn how to write code that will do it for me!  Maybe we can actually work out a way to share the document and portion out doing updating!

Judymoody, NDA is on there although I had it abbreviated.  I just placed my 1st order with them.


----------



## onugs

Thanks Soap_Ray! Don't forget guys, Ebay.  They have some great deals!


----------



## CP_soapery

Thank you so much!! This is wonderful information! :clap:


----------



## StarBrown

This is great!! I hope it gets a sticky.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps

I did that for myself also when i started soaping. Over time i found that a handful of suppliers were constant with their prices. But still, thank you for working, and giving!!!!


----------



## My Mountain Soaps

oh, also somatherapy.com is good place. their oils are above average and are decently priced. Young living are excellent oils, but have the price tag to go with it. thanks again!


----------



## Hazel

StarBrown said:


> This is great!! I hope it gets a sticky.



Good suggestion. It's stuck now.


----------



## soap_rat

I made a sticky-thing!  This is truly like getting a gold star!


----------



## juliab86

This is incredible! Thank you for the time you spent making this and for your generosity in sharing!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## kikajess

I promptly copied it over to my drive. So cool. THANK YOU!!


----------



## Paintguru

This is great.  Might be nice if we could add other suppliers like Camden Grey.  Perhaps we can ship you the info and you can add it if you're interested.


----------



## angelsthreeinc

Wow this newbie says "THANK YOU"!


----------



## Hazel

_*@ soap_rat
*_
For you! 



I'd like to paste this in your sig line or or better yet, into the left hand box below the "Like" info.


----------



## soap_rat

Paintguru if you see this, I definitely would paste info into the document if you or another person wants to research the prices from another company.

I started out buying from Camden-Grey and everything was fine for awhile.  Then I got a bottle of palmarosa that didn't smell anything like my old bottle from them so I tried to call them.  Their message said something like "for quicker service email us" but I left a message and figured I'd wait.  It's been about 4 years now so I'm not impressed with their customer service.  Then I read some real nightmare stories regarding their customer service, and yes, sometimes stories are made up, but some of the stories are from people on this site.  So I don't use them anymore.  Like I said, I'll post the prices if they are researched, but I just wanted to warn you and anyone else that they are a company where quite a few people have had bad experiences.  Oh, and they get an F from the BBB!


----------



## squyars

Ok.  I've got to ask, but did any particular company stick out for offering best pricing?


----------



## bemyguestbathandbody

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you! This is well organized and a great time saver for the rest of us!


----------



## Ellacho

Much thanks to you!:smile:


----------



## tobim

Hi 
Thanks for this information. I just joined this Forum and i hope to learn alot here.
Most of the EO are said to be avoided during pregnancy. My question is do they have any effect on preganacy when used in soap? At what state are they harmful?

Thanks.


----------



## Hazel

Hi tobim,

I didn't answer your question when you first posted since I'm not an expert with EOs. I thought someone else might answer and then forgot to check to see if you got a reply. Since I don't know the answers, I searched to see if I could find informative sites. 

My first thought was to ask if you could find an aromatherapist to talk with since she (or he) would have have more in-depth info than what might be found online. 

That being said, I searched for some sites which would be educational.

Aromaweb is my go-to site when I feeling lazy and don't want to get out my books. I think it's a wonderful site. http://www.aromaweb.com/articles/aromatherapyduringpregnancy.asp

I thought the National Association for Holistic Aromatherapy site was very good and you might find it answers all your questions. http://www.naha.org/explore-aromatherapy/safety/

The sites below list EOs to avoid but I did notice some contradictions. The UK site stated black pepper was safe while the ZA site stated not to use it since it was a skin sensitizer. There may also be more differences. 

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/x536449/is-it-safe-to-use-essential-oils-while-im-pregnant
http://www.essentialoils.co.za/pregnancy.htm
http://www.fitpregnancy.com/gear/maternity-fashion/essential-oils

HTH


----------



## tobim

Thanks Hazel for taking out time to reply. I'll take a look at the sites you listed. I guess it might be pretty difficult getting an aromatherapist.

 Thanks again.


----------



## Hazel

You're welcome! :grin:

Do you have any spas where you live? They might have an aromatherapist.


----------



## Jessie

*Best prices on pure essential oils*



squyars said:


> Ok.  I've got to ask, but did any particular company stick out for offering best pricing?



For ~link deleted~ the absolute cheapest price I found was ~deleted~. They have free shipping and the products are very high quality. I have tried other companies that were considerably more expensive and some of the oils from the other companies don't seem nearly as good. The only thing I wish was that they would sell their oils in larger quantities as the largest size they have to offer is 30ml. I prefer to buy my oils a pound at a time typically if I like them after I try them. I also like New Direction Aromatics but there prices for the items I purchase are a lot more expensive there but they also have high quality oils. I also like that they have an established review system as I can't tell the quality of the essential oils over the internet so I have to go off the reviews of people who have used them in the past. ~deleted~ doesn't have a review system, or rather it looks like they just recently implemented one so I can't make decisions based off that but they do offer a 30 day money back guarantee so if I don't like an oil I can return it and they pay for shipping as well.


----------



## judymoody

Thanks for reporting your experience.  Their prices seemed high to me but if you're satisfied with the quality, then the price is right!


----------



## Hazel

Psst! Jessie is a spammer.


----------



## JacqueRose

Thank you.


----------



## shunt2011

JacqueRose said:


> Thank you.



This post is 4 years old. The OP has not been here in years


----------



## JacqueRose

shunt2011 said:


> This post is 4 years old. The OP has not been here in years


Yes, I saw that after I posted.  Still new to the forum and trying to get the hang of it


----------

